# DVC - Disneyland California Announcement



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 18, 2007)

DISNEYLAND RESORT EXPANDING DISNEY’S GRAND CALIFORNIAN HOTEL & SPA

First West Coast Disney vacation villas planned

ANAHEIM, Calif., Sept 18, 2007 – Responding to a growing demand for guest accommodations in Anaheim, the Disneyland Resort today celebrated an expansion of Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa that will increase accommodations by more than 30 percent and will include the first Disney Vacation Club villas in Anaheim.

This expansion, scheduled for completion in late 2009, will involve 300 union construction jobs and result in 100 new hotel jobs. It underscores Disney’s long-term commitment to growing and investing in Anaheim. The expansion also marks the latest in a series of major additions to the Resort that include the newly launched Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage at Disneyland and The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror at Disney’s California Adventure.

“This expansion underscores our commitment to growing and investing in both the Disneyland Resort and the Anaheim Resort Area,” said Ed Grier, president of the Disneyland Resort. “These new hotel rooms and villas will give more people the opportunity to enjoy the immersive vacation experience Disney is known for. We know that our guests value being able to stay in the middle of the magic with our world-class theme parks, shopping and dining just steps away.”

The 2.5-acre expansion on the hotel’s south side will add more than 200 new hotel rooms and 50 two-bedroom equivalent vacation villas. Those vacation villas, to include kitchens, living and dining areas and other home-like amenities, will mark the West Coast debut of Disney Vacation Club, Disney’s innovative vacation-ownership program.

“For more than 50 years, the Disneyland Resort has been investing in our community and they have helped us build a world class resort destination in which all of Anaheim can be proud,” Anaheim Mayor Curt Pringle said. “Thanks to Disneyland and the Anaheim Resort Area, Anaheim boasts one of the fastest growing markets in the country for hotel occupancy.”

Other elements planned for the project include a rooftop deck for viewing fireworks, a new swimming pool and about 300 underground parking spaces. Peter Dominick of 4240, architect for Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa as well as Disney’s Wilderness Lodge and Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge at the Walt Disney World Resort in Florida is designing the ambitious expansion. It will reflect the same California Arts & Crafts architecture of the existing hotel, which immerses guests in a turn-of-the-20th-century California experience.

Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa currently features 745 guest rooms, including 44 suites. Upon completion of the expansion project, the hotel will feature 945 guest rooms, including 44 guest suites, and 50 Disney Vacation Club two-bedroom equivalent vacation villas.

Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa

Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa is an architectural and artistic celebration of California’s renowned Arts & Crafts style of the late 19th and early 20th centuries.

One of three hotels at the Disneyland Resort (others include Disney’s Paradise Pier Hotel and the Disneyland Hotel), Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa is home to the nationally renowned and award-winning Napa Rose restaurant, where Wine Country cuisine tempts taste buds and expert sommeliers help guests make selections from one of the world’s finest collections of California wines. The nearby Storytellers Café lets kids and adults alike enjoy a dining experience that only Disney can do, complete with an array of popular Disney characters.

These dining experiences, coupled with a luxury spa, onsite shopping and other amenities, helped the hotel earn the No. 3 spot on Travel & Leisure Family magazine’s list of the top family-friendly resort destinations.

Disney Vacation Club

The development of 50 two-bedroom equivalent vacation villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa represents the first dedicated Disney Vacation Club accommodations on the West Coast. Disney Vacation Club is a vacation-ownership program that helps families enjoy flexibility and savings on vacations for decades to come. By purchasing a real estate interest in a Disney Vacation Club resort, families enjoy flexible vacations at Disney destinations worldwide as well as more than 500 other popular Member Getaways vacation locations around the globe.

Disney Vacation Club, currently celebrating its milestone 15th anniversary, has grown to serve more than 350,000 individual members from more than 100 countries and all 50 U.S. states.

“We are excited to bring our hugely popular Disney Vacation Club to the West Coast for the first time,” said Jim Lewis, president of Disney Vacation Club. “Our member community has more than doubled since 2003, which illustrates families’ deep desires to enjoy quality vacations for years to come. Like most Disney fans, our members have great affection for the original Disney vacation destination, and we’re thrilled that this expansion project will allow our members to call the Disneyland Resort ‘home’ for the first time.”

The expansion project marks the latest growth for Disney Vacation Club, which recently opened the first phases of Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas at the Walt Disney World Resort in Florida. The new Disney Vacation Club resort, located at the popular Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge, is scheduled to open in phases through early 2009.

Construction is already underway on the new Kidani Village building and amenities, with completion scheduled for late 2009.


----------



## myip (Sep 18, 2007)

I can't wait for Disney to start selling it...


----------



## Denise L (Sep 18, 2007)

*Yippee!*

I am very excited about the DVC in CA! But I need to save some money/pay off current bills/sell a timeshare   before I can buy any points, so I hope they don't start right away.  Do you suppose that they will sell out within hours/days? Only 50 units x 48 weeks each (roughly, give or take for maintenance, etc.) = less than 2500 full-week owners or 5000 partial week owners. So if 5000 people/current owners want enough points to go for a split week every year, I would think that there are already plenty of folks ready to buy.


----------



## nodge (Sep 18, 2007)

I wonder it if will be a voluntary or mandatory resort, if they’ll have ovens in the large one bedrooms, and if owners will be allowed to use the adjacent hotel’s pools?  Also, I wonder if DVC will promise a bunch of additional benefits if we buy multiple units and then cancel those benefits,  sort of but mums the word, later?

Oh wait. . . . DVC isn’t SVO so none of these things are even issues.

Where do I sign?

-nodge


----------



## CaliDave (Sep 18, 2007)

Since I live so close.. I hope I can get last minute trades for next to nothing..
Paying that much to own something that will expire worthless, isn't something I'd never consider.


----------



## formerhater (Sep 18, 2007)

Funny how the different companies operate.  Starwood announces and new resort and starts construction several years later.  Disney started construction on this project before officially announcing it (not that they were keeping it a secret).  

This is good timing for Disney as they've been in a bit of a political battle over land development within the Anaheim Resort area.


----------



## Carl D (Sep 18, 2007)

CaliDave said:


> Paying that much to own something that will expire worthless, isn't something I'd never consider.


I'm not worrried about that since I will expire before the timeshare does!


----------



## Denise L (Sep 18, 2007)

I think it will be great to be able to book 3-4 nights in a 2-bedroom villa and not have to pay the hotel rates at the Grand Californian. We love the hotel, but the rooms are small (okay, we are soooo spoiled by 1000-1400 sq. foot timeshare villas), and it's getting harder and harder to find any good deals. We haven't been there since 2004, and have instead gone to Orlando twice because of the timeshare villas there.

With Hyatt hopefully building in SoCal as well, I can plan out 3 nights at DVC CA and 4 nights at Hyatt SoCal somewhere... 

So I'm looking forward to 2009!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 18, 2007)

CaliDave said:


> Since I live so close.. I hope I can get last minute trades for next to nothing. Paying that much to own something that will expire worthless, isn't something I'd never consider.



1. Last minute trades for the weekend for this very small allotment of rooms will be difficult at best. There are about 100,000 DVC members.

2. You are speaking with double or triple negatives...what are you saying?

3. The issue of RTU for DVC is a moot issue and has been debated to death. This is the only timeshare where an average person can buy a contract from the developer and possible make a profit when they decide to sell it. No other timeshare company even comes close. Enough said!


----------



## wmmmmm (Sep 18, 2007)

Denise L said:


> I would think that there are already plenty of folks ready to buy.


Is there a line?  I'm ready


----------



## Denise L (Sep 18, 2007)

wmmmmm said:


> Is there a line?  I'm ready



I called my guide up today. She promised to call me as soon as they get the go-ahead to sell, but I'm betting that the disboards will know about it before she does. Most likely, I will call her and let her know  . By then, I hope to have some cash for at least 50 pts.

She said that they are currently licensed to sell in CA, FL and IL. She claims that she isn't allowed to give any information to people in other states, yet.  There isn't any information to give out, however, and anything that comes out gets posted to the forums!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 18, 2007)

Denise L said:


> She said that they are currently licensed to sell in CA, FL and IL. She claims that she isn't allowed to give any information to people in other states, yet.  There isn't any information to give out, however, and anything that comes out gets posted to the forums!



I heard the same thing....lucky I live in Florida.


----------



## spookykennedy (Sep 18, 2007)

We are DVC members and we will be buying an add-on.  I wonder if the points will even reach the general public, there has been SO much interest for so long especially for us on the west coast. I figure the rooms will be so much in demand that even if we rent the points at GCV it won't be an issue in the years we head to WDW instead to OKW. We enjoy DL but our last trip with 2 small kids in a hotel room at Disneyland hotel left a lot to be desired...no washer/dryer, no privacy, no kitchen...


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 18, 2007)

50 rooms x 52 weeks = 2,600 2 bedroom weeks per year to book or 5,200 one bedroom/studio splits.

There are about 100k DVC members, thus I think they can sell this out with pre-construction sales only to current DVC Members.


----------



## Carl D (Sep 19, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> 50 rooms x 52 weeks = 2,600 2 bedroom weeks per year to book or 5,200 one bedroom/studio splits.
> 
> There are about 100k DVC members, thus I think they can sell this out with pre-construction sales only to current DVC Members.


But the question is, will people want to stay an entire week? I enjoy DL and like to spend a few days, but it may not be a 7 day excursion.

I am considering purchasing points here, but I need the details before I make a final decision.


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi 


I just had a friend (hyatt owner) just return from the Grand California on saturday and the work has started just breaking ground.  The new location is ok a long walk to the parks compared to other areas of the hotel. Also disney might not put in a FULL kitchens (stoves)!!  This is only the first of at least 3 new timeshare with in walking distance to Disneyland and DCA resort in Anaheim.

Should still be a nice resort and the model room will be done with in 3 months in the lobby area of the hotel!


Hope all you Disney freaks buy buy buy I hear it is going to be a hot hot hot seller for big $$$ and big MF $$$.  I will pass and sick with Hyatt.

My friend said Disneyland has changed way too much($$ only for disney)NOT a fun  family place to really enjoy the park and way too crowed compared to many year ago. DCA is not busy at all. He travel in a so called "OFF SEASON"


----------



## Carl D (Sep 19, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> The new location is ok a long walk to the parks compared to other areas of the hotel.


Geez, it can't be THAT long of a walk.. The hotel esentially sits inside DCA.



> Also disney might not put in a FULL kitchens (stoves)!!


This is interesting. May I ask where you got this info? From a credible source?


----------



## Carl D (Sep 19, 2007)

From the press release (my bolding for emphasis):

The 2.5-acre expansion on the hotel’s south side will add more than 200 new hotel rooms and 50 two-bedroom equivalent vacation villas. *Those vacation villas, to include kitchens, living and dining areas and other home-like amenities,* will mark the West Coast debut of Disney Vacation Club, Disney’s innovative vacation-ownership program.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 19, 2007)

I agree with Carl....compared to DisneyWorld, everything is within walking distance at DisneyLand.

I was at the Grand Californian before the summer and stayed at a concierge level floor. I actually think the hotel is better than the Awahanee (in yosemite) but the location of the original is obviously better.


----------



## myip (Sep 19, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> 50 rooms x 52 weeks = 2,600 2 bedroom weeks per year to book or 5,200 one bedroom/studio splits.
> 
> There are about 100k DVC members, thus I think they can sell this out with pre-construction sales only to current DVC Members.



I wouldn't be surprise  if this is SOLD out at pre-construction.  It really is not that many units.  Is this going to be the smallest DVC resort with only 50 - 2 bedroom?


----------



## nanette0269 (Sep 19, 2007)

I find this whole conversation really interesting.  I used to work in Disney within their strategic planning department and started right before they broke ground on DCA...i remember their plans then included amenties (ie DVC) and making it a "destination" like WDW.  If only i knew about timeshares then as i do now (and that still has a lot of learning left to do)....i would have found out if there were any future employee discounts; maybe i would have stayed there!

anyways, disney has always wanted to make DL a longer "destination" as for so many years it was considered a 1-2 day visit at max.  their long-term plan did include all of this, and i still think theres a lot to do for 7 days, but maybe its all not disney stuff.  heck, this is LA...i think you could find something to do for that duration


----------



## benjaminb13 (Sep 19, 2007)

great news - I always wanted to own dVC but couldnt justify the airfare for ny family  to Orlando- from California- 
Hopefully the prices will be comparable to other dVCs


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 19, 2007)

myip said:


> I wouldn't be surprise  if this is SOLD out at pre-construction.  It really is not that many units.  Is this going to be the smallest DVC resort with only 50 - 2 bedroom?



That will really put pressure on members to make reservations at the 11 month mark!


----------



## wmmmmm (Sep 19, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> There are about 100k DVC members, thus I think they can sell this out with pre-construction sales only to current DVC Members.


I'm not a DVC member so I don't know but do DVC members have priorities/accessibilities to new constructions?


----------



## wmmmmm (Sep 19, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> great news - I always wanted to own dVC but couldnt justify the airfare for ny family  to Orlando- from California-
> Hopefully the prices will be comparable to other dVCs


Same here.  Especially since I'd rather go to Hawaii if I wanted to sit in a plane for half a day plus Disneyland is virtually next door.


----------



## Carl D (Sep 19, 2007)

wmmmmm said:


> I'm not a DVC member so I don't know but do DVC members have priorities/accessibilities to new constructions?


There is no way to know for sure, but it has happened in the past.
With the most recent DVC property, Animal Kingdom Villas, there was a time period where only current Members could purchase. I believe it was about a 4 month window.


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 19, 2007)

Carl D said:


> Geez, it can't be THAT long of a walk.. The hotel esentially sits inside DCA.
> 
> 
> This is interesting. May I ask where you got this info? From a credible source?



I have great sources remember I told tug over a month ago (August 6th) about this DVC location look it up. DVC will be building 2 more timeshares in Anaheim and possible a 3.

Yes it is a walk from the new timeshares to the gates at DCA and Disneyland. I do hope they put in a Second gate to DCA by the timeshare side.

This timeshare will be a hot sales because remember Disney is bringing their ship out here it California on may 25 2008!!!!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 19, 2007)

will the other DVC TS be associated with each of the 3 other hotels there?


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 19, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> great news - I always wanted to own dVC but couldnt justify the airfare for ny family  to Orlando- from California-
> Hopefully the prices will be comparable to other dVCs




DVC in California will cost BIG BIG $$$ the most costly ever $$$$$ a most MF's.. Remember land is Cheap(lots of land) in FL compared to Anaheim( all infill lots)!!!!


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 19, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> will the other DVC TS be associated with each of the 3 other hotels there?


 I dont understand your question sorry?  2 of the other timeshare swill be off disneyland drive  off Harbor blvd...The 3rd one will be very close to Paradise Pier and DL hotel.


----------



## Carl D (Sep 19, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> I have great sources remember I told tug over a month ago (August 6th) about this DVC location look it up.


I'm sure you have fantastic sources, however this has been floating around for over a year. In the last few months it became more well known after the building permits were filed.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 19, 2007)

Where do you think the 3-4 DVC Disneyland DVC properties will be located and the size of each building?...or give it a guess as I don't read DISboards often.


----------



## JudyS (Sep 19, 2007)

Denise L said:


> ...She said that they are currently licensed to sell in CA, FL and IL. She claims that she isn't allowed to give any information to people in other states, yet.  There isn't any information to give out, however, and anything that comes out gets posted to the forums!


Sounds like they plan to market it at their sales centers, rather than over the phone.  They have sales centers at Disneyland (CA), Disney World (FL), and Chicago (IL.)  I wonder though, whether the sales restriction applies if you already own DVC. 

It expect that the sales price will be about $104 a point, since Disney has announced that points packages start at $16,700, and currently Disney requires a minimum purchase of 160 point for new members buying directly from them. 

If the number of points per room and annual fees are comparable to those for the WDW locations, I'd say this is a better deal that the resorts currently being sold at WDW.  If I have to drive to Chicago to buy this, I will.  (Or maybe I'll just do another Disney World trip!  :rofl


----------



## ajlm33 (Sep 19, 2007)

For whatever it's worth........

I spoke with the DVC rep while at Disneyland today and she stated they she didn't know much more than the press release from yesterday (or at least wouldn't tell me much more). At her sales meeting yesterday, they said that the 50 units announced yesterday were only a "beginning" for the DVC on the west coast in the Anaheim area and that there were "serious" discussions going on to expand into Cabo in Mexico and somewhere in Hawaii. She had no brochures or any other info at her kiosk that she could give me about the new TS as to prices, size of units, etc.


----------



## JudyS (Sep 19, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> DVC in California will cost BIG BIG $$$ the most costly ever $$$$$ a most MF's.. Remember land is Cheap(lots of land) in FL compared to Anaheim( all infill lots)!!!!


I agree that it would be reasonable for Disney to charge more per room in CA.  As for whether they _will_, I've given my reasons for thinking the price per point will be similar to AKL.  However, perhaps the number of points required per night will be higher in CA.

As for MFs, I'm not sure why those should be higher in CA.  Labor costs may be high in CA, but property taxes are much lower.  Also, I'd expect lower utility usage in CA (doesn't have the Florida humidity), although I don't know if energy prices in CA have settled back down to Florida levels yet.


----------



## wmmmmm (Sep 19, 2007)

Carl D said:


> There is no way to know for sure, but it has happened in the past.
> With the most recent DVC property, Animal Kingdom Villas, there was a time period where only current Members could purchase. I believe it was about a 4 month window.


Hmmm, maybe it's time to pick up maybe 50 points resale just so I can get in line!  This is pretty crazy actually.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 19, 2007)

Mark my words...this will be a quick sell out and you will be able to turn an instant profit on this timeshare if you decide to sell. No other timeshare can offer this from the developer.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 20, 2007)

Unless the price per point or the maintenace fees are extremely high, I agree. The maintenance fees should be very reasonable. On par or better then Saratoga's maintenance fees. The cost per point should be the similar to Animal Kingdom Villas, but I am guessing the points required for stays to be more, like Beach Club Villas maybe a little higher.


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 20, 2007)

*ONLY 50  *timeshare units at the Grand California with NO STOVES just reconfirmed this morning from another source!

I will pass on this one. I can get a 1 or 2 bedroom suite at the hotel a much lower cost then DVC  is going to cost in California.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't believe that DVC would not put in full kitchens so that the CA units would be comparable to the existing DVC villas. Perhaps they are installing the microwave/convection ovens that Starwood is using in all of its latest resorts.  

Even so, I am very excited about the DVC CA and can't wait to see the models!


----------



## ricoba (Sep 20, 2007)

Since I live about 30 minutes from Disneyland, I have read this thread with interest.

I have stayed a couple of times at the Grand Californian and I hang out a lot there if my kids are at the Park.  It as has been noted is a very nice hotel.  Someone noted that the hotel was "in" California Adventure, but I would call it "next to" CA.  Either way it's very easy access to CA.

What I have been more curious about is what other parks or attractions Disney plans to build in Anaheim.  A few years back they picked up the last available large acreage close to the park and there was talk of a third theme park on the land.  While there was buzz at the time about the idea of a new park, there's not even been a peep recently.  I guess it may be discussed on Disney forums, but I don't visit them.  

So does anyone have any idea of any further Disney developments in and around Anaheim?


----------



## JimC (Sep 21, 2007)

wmmmmm said:


> I'm not a DVC member so I don't know but do DVC members have priorities/accessibilities to new constructions?



That has been DVC's practice.  Usually there is a member only offer period with an incentive program.  However, past practice does not guarantee future actions.


----------



## JimC (Sep 21, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Mark my words...this will be a quick sell out and you will be able to turn an instant profit on this timeshare if you decide to sell. No other timeshare can offer this from the developer.



Agree.  Existing members, particularly those in the western half of the US, are likely to be particularly interested in this.  The only problem is that DL is at best a three to four day visit.


----------



## Carl D (Oct 2, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> ONLY 50 timeshare units at the Grand California with NO STOVES just reconfirmed this morning from another source!





> I have great sources remember I told tug over a month ago (August 6th) about this DVC location look it up.



Hey Carmel, just wondering if you have any other rock solid, reconfirmed rumors??


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 2, 2008)

Carl D said:


> Hey Carmel, just wondering if you have any other rock solid, reconfirmed rumors??




Carl D,

I actually have a good friends going to Disneyland next week.  What exactly do you need to know?

I was at Disneyland in August and the DVC location looks like it was being built very slowly.

I heard you have to have some big $$$ to buy into it. Also a sales rep called us saying we had to but in FL before we could buy in Disneyland.

I know Hyatt not DVC.  I really like what I see at hyatt and the Hyatt system especially with Northstar Truckee,Ca opening and Siesta key,Fl just around the corner.


----------



## Jpollo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Stoves in one-bedroom*

Pictures of the one-bedroom units show stoves. The studios appear not to have a stove.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Oct 2, 2008)

Jpollo said:


> Pictures of the one-bedroom units show stoves. The studios appear not to have a stove.



Thanks goodness! Never thought to ask about stoves, I assumed it was a usual fixture in a timeshare! I am assuming if the one bedroom has a stove the two bedroom would too! Correct! Thanks!


----------



## Jpollo (Oct 2, 2008)

I believe the 2-bedroom is a 1-bedroom plus a studio suite.

Here's a link with pictures:

http://dvcnews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=508&Itemid=213


----------



## Troopers (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm signing papers to buy at AKV just to be able to have priority at VGC.  I understand there will be a cap on the points allowed.

So, if anyone out there has priority to purchase at GVC and does not intend to, please PM me as I have a offer for you.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Oct 3, 2008)

R Chen said:


> I'm signing papers to buy at AKV just to be able to have priority at VGC.  I understand there will be a cap on the points allowed.
> 
> So, if anyone out there has priority to purchase at GVC and does not intend to, please PM me as I have a offer for you.



The cap as I was told is 160 points! We did the same buying AKV to buy GVC! We can't wait till they are completed!  

Who knows maybe because of this economy, slower sales, and three new properties being sold; we will be allowed to purchase more points than we had anticipated! I can hope, can't I!


----------



## SDKath (Oct 18, 2008)

We too bought AKV to get GCV access.  With the purchase contract, we have received a separate 2-3 page contract stating we will have 60 days first right to purchase up to 160 points at GCV when it is available.  Sweet!!!  We are so lucky because we split our contract into 2 at AKV so we have 2x160 point chances to buy.  

Grand CA is a gorgeous hotel and it is by far the BEST location at DL.  I cannot wait for the TSs.  The hotel is 98% filled most of the time, and room rates are insanely high.  I tried to get a Tue-Thurs for December for my family last month and the rooms were over $500 each!  Ouch.  We are definitely purchasing the points, especially with the new HI property announced.

http://www.hawaiimagazine.com/blogs/hawaii_today/2008/10/16/Disney_first_Hawaii_resort_opening

Katherine


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Oct 24, 2008)

Did you buy two 160 points contracts? Or do you get an option to buy up to 160 GCV on each contract no matter the points? Thanks!


----------



## SDKath (Nov 2, 2008)

We bought a 160pt contract and a smaller add on (?65 pts) because they were offering a better incentive if you bought 225 pts.  We asked for 2 separate contracts because we will sell the smaller AKV when Grand CA goes on sale.  It was a nice bonus to see that I got 2 contracts to have the option to buy 160 points each at the Grand CA!   

I plan on getting them all.  I have plenty of family and friends who will drool over this little gem of a TS.  Love Grand CA but that hotel is just waay to pricy for us.  Now we will be able to go for the weekends much more easily.

Thank goodness for Disney's point system!

Katherine


----------



## jvincent (Nov 6, 2008)

Wouldn't only the 160pt contract be eligilbe for the initial VGC purchase?


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Nov 6, 2008)

jvincent said:


> Wouldn't only the 160pt contract be eligible for the initial VGC purchase?



I would like to know also. We bought three separate contracts together (100, 50,60)for AKV through Disneyland, but I was under the impression that we would be guaranteed only 160 points total at GCV. I would be so happy to find out I would be guaranteed 160 points for each contract!


----------



## jvincent (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah, it just doesn't make sense.  if that were true, i think you would see alot of people adding on small contracts through DL so they could buy multiple 160pt contracts at VGC.  I think the "founding member" status will only apply to the contracts of >160pts and some of the 100pt AKV.


----------



## CaliDave (Dec 4, 2008)

When is the resort set to open?  I'm excited to get some last minute cheap RCI exchanges


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 4, 2008)

CaliDave said:


> When is the resort set to open?  I'm excited to get some last minute cheap RCI exchanges



It's not even being sold yet....


----------



## ricoba (Dec 4, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> It's not even being sold yet....



Yes it is.  They have a sales booth in the Park and they have the sales office and a model I think, set up by they Paradise Pier Hotel.  

We were going to go to the sales pitch, but just ended up canceling, they still send us sales invitations.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 4, 2008)

ricoba said:


> Yes it is.  They have a sales booth in the Park and they have the sales office and a model I think, set up by they Paradise Pier Hotel.
> 
> We were going to go to the sales pitch, but just ended up canceling, they still send us sales invitations.



Rick, I could certainly be wrong, but I was told by one of the Founding Owners (who have first option to buy) that they are only selling points for _other DVC resorts,_  because not even the Founders have been allowed to buy at GCV, yet....


----------



## rhonda (Dec 4, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Rick, I could certainly be wrong, but I was told by one of the Founding Owners (who have first option to buy) that they are only selling points for _other DVC resorts,_  because not even the Founders have been allowed to buy at GCV, yet....


I concur with Denise.  The current sales center at DL will gladly sell AKV, BTL and possibly SSR contracts ... but nothing at CA yet.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 5, 2008)

OK, my bad, but I was sure the rep at the booth in the Park told us it was for the new Disneyland location.  Thanks for correcting my mistake.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 5, 2008)

ricoba said:


> OK, my bad, but I was sure *the rep at the booth in the Park told us it was for the new Disneyland location*.


Ooohhhh!  The _model_ might be for the CA Villas ... showing them just not _selling_ them yet.


----------



## SDKath (Dec 6, 2008)

luvsvacation22 said:


> I would like to know also. We bought three separate contracts together (100, 50,60)for AKV through Disneyland, but I was under the impression that we would be guaranteed only 160 points total at GCV. I would be so happy to find out I would be guaranteed 160 points for each contract!



You should have a separate 2-3 page agreement in each of your contracts saying you have the option to purchase GCV up to 160 points.  If not, then you won't have the option.  Ask your sales rep if you didn't get the paper.  They simply forgot to put it into our packet until we asked for it.

Our mini contracts were split up but we ended up buying 225 points in one sitting so we got 2 option sheets for 160 points each.

In this economy, it may not matter though.  Katherine


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Dec 27, 2008)

We only got one 160 guarantee for all three contracts. I have a call into my guide! Thanks!


----------

